# Carrying a P239



## guitarguy (Mar 29, 2009)

If you carry a P239, what holster set up are you using? Is it comfortable in summer weather? Need some help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't carry the 239 much anymore (really liking the Kimber), but, when I do I use the Galco Summer Comfort, name says it all.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The Summer Comfort is an IWB rig and is reasonably comfortable. I carried the P239 for two years and also used a Galco FLETCH holster for the P229. It was a really nice OWB holster that held the gun tight to my side. Whatever you get, spend the money and get one made for your pistol in leather or kydex. I really hate Uncle Mike's nylon rigs as they are bulky and inexact.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a P229 in a Galco Royal Guard. Great holster and I'd bet they make one for the P239. The Summer Comfort is also very popular as well. Agreed that you need to get a holster made for your gun and not some generic one-size-fits-all nylon POS. You have a very nice, and expensive gun, don't cheap out on the holster for it. Also remember to get a good gun belt, it will make the world of difference.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wondering -are you using the gun in .40 S&W or .357 Sig?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> I've got a P229 in a Galco Royal Guard. Great holster and I'd bet they make one for the P239. The Summer Comfort is also very popular as well. Agreed that you need to get a holster made for your gun and not some generic one-size-fits-all nylon POS. You have a very nice, and expensive gun, don't cheap out on the holster for it. Also remember to get a good gun belt, it will make the world of difference.


+1 there, A holster made for the gun is the only way to go. You'll spend way too much time shifting and/or adjusting to ever call it concealed carry.

That 229 in 40 is nice aint it? I am still thinking about a 357 Sig bbl but keep putting it off.:smt083


----------



## Roadrash (Aug 16, 2008)

I use a horsehide MS VM2 to carry my 9mm P239 year round,I use a MS single mag carrier and a Don Hume lined belt also.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like my Galco IWB for my P239.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

+1 Galco Summer Comfort


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

Crossbreed Super tuck I have never found anything more comfortable :smt1099


----------



## TexasCHL (Feb 24, 2010)

Take a look at the "Texas Conceal Carry" holster from D.M. Bullard. Works great in either strong side or cross draw.


----------



## Smac61 (Apr 12, 2010)

TexasCHL said:


> Take a look at the "Texas Conceal Carry" holster from D.M. Bullard. Works great in either strong side or cross draw.


Big second on Bullard. I have the Dual Carry which provides outstanding year round carry.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info here. I am picking up my 239 tonight on the way home from work. The holster is next!


----------

